# Ginobili says he could retire in 2-3 years



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Manu Ginobili plans to decide on retiring in two to three years, saying, “When that day comes and I’m a free agent and I have several options, I will decide if I keep on playing or not, if I do it in San Antonio or somewhere else. The chances of quitting (basketball) in two or three years are high, but I don’t want to guarantee that because I’m not sure.”
> 
> Interesting remarks from the three-time NBA champion. It will be a sad day when Ginobli decides to hang up the sneakers. What will you remember most about him? There’s his bald spot, his ability to catch bats with his bare hands, his flopping and oh yeah, he’s been REALLY good


http://dimemag.com/2011/08/game-over-manu-ginobili-says-he-could-retire-in-2-years/


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Pretty much the time frame one would expect.


----------

